# USB UPS installation [SOLVED]

## kdvgent

I have a MGE Protection Center 500 UPS installed.

How to configure my Gentoo Linux installation to shut down when Power goes off?  I emerged "nut" but nowhere can I find a howto that describes what to do next?Last edited by kdvgent on Sun Mar 27, 2005 6:05 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## wickwire

Try knutclient

Description: Client for the NUT UPS monitoring daemon - it's in portage. 

I'm also out to buy that UPS, found a post in french and from what I understood, USB support for this model is still fuzzy under NUT but it may work well under serial port - check your dmesg output and see if the UPS is being properly detected.

If you can, let us know how it goes.  :Smile: 

----------

## wickwire

Bought the thing, it doesn't have serial port, USB only but it's working  :Smile:  - I'll test it properly tomorrow, then try to create some sort of rules for automated gentoo shutdown upon power failure, so far it is being detected by the system and it does report when running on batteries / plugged to the electricity outlet...

I'll finish up the testing and configuring tomorrow, must go get some sleep now... good luck there  :Smile: 

----------

## wickwire

How-To available here: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-300963-highlight-mge.html

----------

